# TV Time for the Tractors



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

My tractors got a little TV time, a reporter saw some of my tractors awhile back and wanted to come look at them. Down here in Oklahoma Indian Territory there are very few of these old machines and very few people know anything about them, very few collectors or tractors

http://kotv.videodownload.worldnow.com/KOTV_20140326211800410AB.mp4


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey that's pretty cool 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That was nicely done.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was hoping to have them all out, but i only got 12 out of the barn before they showed up.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

VERY VERY COOL, MIKE !!
I'm kinda biased towards the Bolens,though !


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the news clip, very nicely done.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> VERY VERY COOL, MIKE !!
> I'm kinda biased towards the Bolens,though !


The two Bolens were my last two purchases, VERY IMPRESSIVE! I want a 1477 and a 1886 as well


----------

